# Perishing Pets



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*Perishing Pets – exotic pet study finds three out of four reptiles dead within a year*

A new scientific study of the exotic pet trade has found that at least 75% of pet snakes, lizards, tortoises and turtles die within one year in the home. It is thought that most of these newly purchased animals, whose natural longevities range from 8-120 years according to species, die from captivity stress-related causes.

http://www.cisionwire.com/animal-protection-agency


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Where is the reference of this scientific study?! You cannot get to it online and therefore who knows who wrote it, how scientific it is and anything else for that matter. 

Pointless unscientifically based nonsense. Shame people actually listen to this.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

This latest piece on the BBC is as a result of the Warwick & Toland’s so called scientific paper published in this month’s issue of The Biologist - Pet Hate. Unfortunately the paper is as far as I am aware not available publicly, but you can read the press release from the Society of Biology.

*Experts call for an end to the exotic pet trade*
http://www.societyofbiology.org/newsandevents/news/view/457

It is truly remarkable that a peer reviewed scientific publication like The Biologist would accept such a paper for publication; it raises some serious questions that need answering!


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

The APA yet again talking out their Anole.


catch and release


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Can automatically ignore the first report from the APA, not only because they are a complete joke, but also, they are using scientific facts without any references. The Other report from the society of biology is an interesting read. The link below is the Langton _et al., _2011 publication society of biology referenced. 

http://herpecology.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/Langton-pages.pdf

-----

what annoys me is when they say animals are dangerous to your health. These people are unaware that all animals pose a significant risk to ones health - which is why correct animal high gene is one of the most important aspect in animal husbandry.


----------

